# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  Glasskin on museum glass (from ListServe)

## Paul Brewin

I was wondering if anyone had any standard procedures for when and when not to use Glasskin on museum glass? I have had some problems with it before ruining the glass and was hoping for some tips. I'm also going to be doing a lot of packing and was wondering if anyone knew of an ethafoam supplier in the bay area? Thanks!

Rebecca

---

*2 replies:*

Dear All

Best way is when the framer put the museum glass he must put label behind the frame “do not tape”
Most of French framers made this procedure
Best regards
Roland AGET

www.art-transport.com

---

Hi:

We always have a label regarding type of glazing used on a framing job( is a common practice that custom conservation framing shop have). 
Glass skin can be use in Museum Glass; Masterpak website tell you about it.


Angel E. Lopez
General Manager
Handmade Frames Inc.

ListServe archive: http://mailman.listserve.com/listman.../msg00042.html

----------

